# Chevy Cruze Overheating issue.



## AlmightyIsaiah (Mar 9, 2019)

I own a 2015 chevy cruze LT 1.4T and I have had so many issues with overheating. In the past 2 months I have replaced 1 thermostat, 1 coolant temp sensor, 1 water outlet, 1 heater bypass hose, 1 coolant return line, and go through coolant like crazy. Recently the car marked all the way and shut off, after that incident the car came up with a check engine light and came up with a thermostat code, it's fairly new and shouldn't be having any issues. The smell of coolant is pretty Faint and leaks it. Do you have any advice on how to fix this issue?would I have to replace the 2nd coolant temp sensor located on the thermostat? This car has been so much trouble and if you can help me ill be so happy. This is highly appreciated


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You need to clean the engine bay and look daily for leaks and dribbles.

FIX: Coolant Odors/Coolant Loss From Reservoir
How-To: Replace 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Coolant/Water Outlet
]New O-Ring for Surge Tank Cap
Water Pump Recall
Cruze Cabin Odors, Sources, and Resolution Summary


----------



## //oilburner (Mar 9, 2019)

Was the overheating due to low coolant? Does it still occur after you replaced the coolant components and have good fluid levels? What coolant and coolant concentration are you using?


----------



## //oilburner (Mar 9, 2019)

sorry I should have read your post more carefully - if it is consuming coolant, is it due to leaks (coolant leaking on the ground) or are you seeing issues with white smoke out the exhaust and foamy/milky oil (coolant leaking into engine)? If you fix your leaks and everything is good with the components, then I would focus on the water pump (impeller wear will reduce the coolant recirculation rate and increase overheat issues). FWIW leaks lead to pressure loss and coolant boiling points decrease as coolant system pressure decreases due to leaks.


----------



## scott 1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Im having overheat issue also 2013 cruze eco replaced thermostat and both temp sensor keep adding coolant with zero leaks still overheating any help would be appreciated


----------



## scott 1 (Mar 9, 2019)

50/50 dex coolant used


----------



## scott 1 (Mar 9, 2019)

and water outlet housing


----------



## scott 1 (Mar 9, 2019)

bleed out through radiator and reservoir cap ?????


----------



## Stingray1974 (Mar 14, 2012)

Good luck, all the Cruze 1.5T through 2015 have coolant odor and loss problems. You might check to see if the louvers are opening if you have the ECO and make sure fan is running. What is your temperature getting up to? I had a 2013 and took back to dealer many times never finding a leak. They replaced several components until they replaced heater core and it got worse. Then I traded on a 2015 and had same problem so I noticed temperature going above 245 degrees sometimes. I found cause was the GM coolant program in the computer was different than all other GM cars and did not go to 100 percent fan until over 230 Degrees. I reprogrammed the map for fan speed at the different temperatures and torque modes to be like other GMs and then it worked fine. It would maintain the 221 degree mode fine and only get up to a max of 227 degrees. Then no coolant loss. The high temperatures was causing boiling and steam to escape that caused odor and loss of coolant over time. I drove it for over 80,000 and never another problem.


----------



## carpy1166 (Dec 25, 2016)

I have had coolant issues as well. I just got it back from the shop yesterday after having the 5th thermostat replaced in 6 months. I have also replaced 2 water pumps, 4 temp sensors, 1 coolant outlet, and countless gallons of antifreeze. All within the past year. I am beyond frustrated with this car!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

carpy1166 said:


> I have had coolant issues as well. I just got it back from the shop yesterday after having the 5th thermostat replaced in 6 months. I have also replaced 2 water pumps, 4 temp sensors, 1 coolant outlet, and countless gallons of antifreeze. All within the past year. I am beyond frustrated with this car!


Welcome Aboard!

In addition to the links above, here is another that address the OP's issue.

Mysterious coolant loss
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## micronot (Aug 2, 2011)

Stingray1974 said:


> I reprogrammed the map for fan speed at the different temperatures and torque modes to be like other GMs and then it worked fine.


How can someone reprogram this and how do you get the fan map other GMs use?


----------



## albertnolan (Mar 17, 2015)

Stingray1974 said:


> Good luck, all the Cruze 1.5T through 2015 have coolant odor and loss problems. You might check to see if the louvers are opening if you have the ECO and make sure fan is running. What is your temperature getting up to? I had a 2013 and took back to dealer many times never finding a leak. They replaced several components until they replaced heater core and it got worse. Then I traded on a 2015 and had same problem so I noticed temperature going above 245 degrees sometimes. I found cause was the GM coolant program in the computer was different than all other GM cars and did not go to 100 percent fan until over 230 Degrees. I reprogrammed the map for fan speed at the different temperatures and torque modes to be like other GMs and then it worked fine. It would maintain the 221 degree mode fine and only get up to a max of 227 degrees. Then no coolant loss. The high temperatures was causing boiling and steam to escape that caused odor and loss of coolant over time. I drove it for over 80,000 and never another problem.


Thanks for the info. Im sure my cruze is doing the same thing, do you have a how to for checking the programmed fan temps and how to update them?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

albertnolan said:


> Thanks for the info. Im sure my cruze is doing the same thing, do you have a how to for checking the programmed fan temps and how to update them?


Unfortunately he has not been online here since JUL of 2018


----------



## Get daughter's ride fixed (Oct 4, 2021)

Hello.
I have a 2014 ...1.4L. I changed out the turbo and now I'm having problems with it overheating. I can pull it over and within 60 seconds it goes back down to midway. Already changed out the thermostat and not losing cooling unless I overfill. Please help!


----------



## Emi (Dec 14, 2021)

AlmightyIsaiah said:


> I own a 2015 chevy cruze LT 1.4T and I have had so many issues with overheating. In the past 2 months I have replaced 1 thermostat, 1 coolant temp sensor, 1 water outlet, 1 heater bypass hose, 1 coolant return line, and go through coolant like crazy. Recently the car marked all the way and shut off, after that incident the car came up with a check engine light and came up with a thermostat code, it's fairly new and shouldn't be having any issues. The smell of coolant is pretty Faint and leaks it. Do you have any advice on how to fix this issue?would I have to replace the 2nd coolant temp sensor located on the thermostat? This car has been so much trouble and if you can help me ill be so happy. This is highly appreciated


I am in the same exact situation as you are. I have a 2016 Cruize. I have replaced thermostat, water pump, both sensors, outflow return line and valve. It is still overheating. Ive taken it to 4 different mechanics including a Cheverolet certified mechanic. No one seems to be able to fix it. I am SOOO frustrated with this car. They should issue a recall. Something is just not right!!!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Emi said:


> I am in the same exact situation as you are. I have a 2016 Cruize. I have replaced thermostat, water pump, both sensors, outflow return line and valve. It is still overheating. Ive taken it to 4 different mechanics including a Cheverolet certified mechanic. No one seems to be able to fix it. I am SOOO frustrated with this car. They should issue a recall. Something is just not right!!!


If they can't fix it are you getting your money back or taking it back until they do?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Get daughter's ride fixed said:


> Hello.
> I have a 2014 ...1.4L. I changed out the turbo and now I'm having problems with it overheating. I can pull it over and within 60 seconds it goes back down to midway. Already changed out the thermostat and not losing cooling unless I overfill. Please help!


Welcome Aboard!

See my answer below

Don't Forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.



Emi said:


> I am in the same exact situation as you are. I have a 2016 Cruize. I have replaced thermostat, water pump, both sensors, outflow return line and valve. It is still overheating. Ive taken it to 4 different mechanics including a Cheverolet certified mechanic. No one seems to be able to fix it. I am SOOO frustrated with this car. They should issue a recall. Something is just not right!!!


Welcome Aboard!

Make sure you have properly "burped" the system. This is a brief How-To care of Dhpnet:

Fill Procedure:
1- close the radiator drain plug.
2- lower the vehicle
3- vehicle should be level
4- Loosen the vent screw on the radiator

(vent screw is located at the top, right (passenger) side of the radiator)

NOTE: Close vent screw when coolant begins to flow from the vent screw.

5- Add a mixture of 50/50 DEX-COOL antifreeze and clean drinkable water to the bottom line of the bleed nozzle on the coolant surge tank. When the coolant level stabilizes, add enough coolant to reach the bottom line of the down pipe hole.
6- Start the engine. After the engine starts, verify that the coolant level reaches the bottom line of the down pipe hole.
7- Install the surge tank cap
8- warm up the engine. Run at 2,500 RPM until the engine cooling fan turns ON.

Note: If the heater core has been replaced, let the engine run for 2 minutes at 2,000-2,500 RPM. This ensures complete venting of the cooling system.

9- Turn the engine OFF and allow the engine to cool down.
10- Remove the surge tank cap.
11- Check the coolant level and fill to the COLD mark if necessary.
12- Inspect the concentration of the engine coolant, using GE-26568 tester.
13- Rinse away any excess coolant from the engine and engine compartment.

NOTE: After a test drive let the engine cool down and check the coolant level again. Adjust the coolant level to the COLD mark if necessary.






If it still is giving issues it is time to check the sensors again. There are two different sensors that look very similar.

AC off Due to high engine temp links
Troubleshooting temp sensors

Don't Forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Emi (Dec 14, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> If they can't fix it are you getting your money back or taking it back until they do?


Each mechanic has done different things. The first replaced the return line to resevior and I got him to go ahead amd perform an oil change as well, the 2nd mechanic put on a new water pump. The cheverolet guy only cleared to freaking codes off. The sensors and thermostat, and water outflow valve was changed by myself and my husband and the mechanic that has it now doesnt really know for certain what the problem may be. He just asked to have more time look at it some more. I am just tired of all this!!! It is just aweful. It only has 125,000 on it. Never ran it when it overheated; never gone over on oil change or any other maintainence checks. I have barely had this car 1 year. I am just sick about it!! But to answer your question no I have not been taking it back. I ran out of tows dealing wotg this problem and I was forced to have it taken to a shop within the range that aaa was willing to tow it. I just want this **** car to be right!!


----------



## Emi (Dec 14, 2021)

It has been suggested that it may be a head gasket, but I simply do not see how that is possible. I have NEVER ran this car hot, no engine light in, no codes, no white smoke, and no milky substance in oil. I just dont know!!! But im tired. At this point I dont think i can ever drive without eyeballing the temp. gauge rather than the road!!


----------



## Emi (Dec 14, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> If they can't fix it are you getting your money back or taking it back until they do?


Each mechanic has done different things. The first replaced the return line to resevior and I got him to go ahead amd perform an oil change as well, the 2nd mechanic put on a new water pump. The cheverolet guy only cleared to freaking codes off. The sensors and thermostat, and water outflow valve was changed by myself and my husband and the mechanic that has it now doesnt really know for certain what the problem may be. He just asked to have more time look at it some more. I am just tired of all this!!! It is just aweful. It only has 125,000 on it. Never ran it when it overheated; never gone over on oil change or any other maintainence checks. I have barely had this car 1 year. I am just sick about it!!


Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> See my answer below
> 
> ...


Im Emily Ingram. Just making an introduction. I wouldnt doubt for a second the parts place giving me the wrong sensor by mistake. They never could seem to order the correct hose or give me a thermostat that was not defective!! This has been a total nightmare!! Thanks though. It makes me feel better talking about this craps with someone.


----------



## Warlock2015 (May 18, 2021)

AlmightyIsaiah said:


> I own a 2015 chevy cruze LT 1.4T and I have had so many issues with overheating. In the past 2 months I have replaced 1 thermostat, 1 coolant temp sensor, 1 water outlet, 1 heater bypass hose, 1 coolant return line, and go through coolant like crazy. Recently the car marked all the way and shut off, after that incident the car came up with a check engine light and came up with a thermostat code, it's fairly new and shouldn't be having any issues. The smell of coolant is pretty Faint and leaks it. Do you have any advice on how to fix this issue?would I have to replace the 2nd coolant temp sensor located on the thermostat? This car has been so much trouble and if you can help me ill be so happy. This is highly appreciated


My 2012 Chevy Cruze on Christmas Eve going down the road car started slow down car said high engine temperature due to overheat and it went a little over the halfway line I pulled the car over and shut it down I check my oil it said there was one quart of oil then it said there was three then it said it was four I let the engine cool down overnight checked it this morning it said it was full of oil full 4 quarts I checked it five times. Because I noticed that my upper radiator hose on the driver side suddenly just popped off with the new clamp and new hose this hose has been on this car for 4 months with the new engine and it's never popped off lost all the cooling so once I got it home I charged the battery checked the next morning put antifreeze in it it took a 1 gallon milk jug of water it took another half gallon of water and took another half gallon and antifreeze and it was still chugging it down I did not see any leaks on the outside of the motor from bottom to top left to right all the cells were good I tried starting the car only turns over but will not start batteries fully charged all the sensors all the sales are brand new on this rebuilt engine never gave me a problem until now so I do not know when the radiator hose popped off if they just got way too much air in the system and it needs to be bled out my concern is that if it takes 6.7 quarts antifreeze and I put almost 2 gallons of water in there / antifreeze why would it still be chugging it if there's no leaks the engine acts like it wants to start but it sounds like there's no compression I was told to try to put some oil into the spark plug holes said normally that fixes the problem I haven't tried it yet I had to grab my tools in the oil that I had to see I checked my dipstick and wet oil my oil is not milky and there's no metal shavings so whatever happened when my car upper radio hose popped off going down the road with the AC on it will not start and it's been over 24 hours it's got a brand new turbo and all brand new hoses no leaks were found anywhere not even oil leaks took the oil cap off all the cans were spinning great engine is not seized up or anything trying to figure out what caused that problem I was told to try to bleed it first then we put new antifreeze in the system I only put water in it just to be sure to see where all the antifreeze was actually going did not smoke did not steam and there is no codes besides for the Cadillac converter being under threshold for Bank 1 that's the only code it shows but that did not keep my engine from not running I drove this car to work and home everyday a 1 hour drive and never gave me issues so I pushed the clamp further to the end of the nipple to be sure it doesn't come off and tried to crank it again and it still does not crank I need help with suggestions on what it could be


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Wow, sounds like your car has been through a lot 😢 Just incase you don't know, if you drive the car overheated it will destroy it very quickly.



Warlock2015 said:


> little over the halfway line


That isn't good, but also know the DIC temperature read out often isn't the true temperature. You need a OBD2 scanner and read the live ECT data.



Warlock2015 said:


> I check my oil it said there was one quart of oil


Checking oil level on a recently run car can seem to give weird readings. Don['t worry about it, your going down the wrong path.



Warlock2015 said:


> it took a 1 gallon milk jug of water it took another half gallon of water and took another half gallon


If the car gets below freezing, this is a very bad idea. Just get 50/50 the extra cost will motivate you to fix the real problem.



Warlock2015 said:


> I do not know when the radiator hose popped off if they just got way too much air in the system and it needs to be bled out


The system bleeds itself (most of the time) if you keep the overflow tank filled. The hose clamp itself might be the issue. Does the clamp look like this.....










People including actual auto mechanics think these are better than the spring band compression clamps, they are not.



Warlock2015 said:


> I was told to try to put some oil into the spark plug holes said normally that fixes the problem I haven't tried it yet


Don't try it, ever. Tell that person the internet called him an idiot. They are probably conflating a compression test with an actual fix to a problem. 

This is what I would do, make sure your clamps are good ones. This is the kind you need.....











1) Replace the coolant over flow tank, the cap, and all the bad clamps.
2) Drain the system, and put 50/50 Dexcool in.
3) Clear the computer codes, by disconnecting the battery for about 2 hours. Better yet get a code scanner, the best $30 you will ever spend.
4) Change the engine oil, after an engine overheat oil is destroyed.


If you still have issues, we can go further.

I said a couple things that someone might question, bring it


----------



## LDJOHNSON9 (10 mo ago)

Stingray1974 said:


> Good luck, all the Cruze 1.5T through 2015 have coolant odor and loss problems. You might check to see if the louvers are opening if you have the ECO and make sure fan is running. What is your temperature getting up to? I had a 2013 and took back to dealer many times never finding a leak. They replaced several components until they replaced heater core and it got worse. Then I traded on a 2015 and had same problem so I noticed temperature going above 245 degrees sometimes. I found cause was the GM coolant program in the computer was different than all other GM cars and did not go to 100 percent fan until over 230 Degrees. I reprogrammed the map for fan speed at the different temperatures and torque modes to be like other GMs and then it worked fine. It would maintain the 221 degree mode fine and only get up to a max of 227 degrees. Then no coolant loss. The high temperatures was causing boiling and steam to escape that caused odor and loss of coolant over time. I drove it for over 80,000 and never another problem.


How did you change the programming


----------



## neilpark801 (10 mo ago)

Hey I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze LT eco and it keeps over heating but there's no leaks and the thermostat seems to be working as the fan is turning on and flowing harder then I've ever seen it to try to keep it from over heating but its getting really hot to the point it tells me the AC is turning off due to heat. Can't anyone help ?


----------



## Addison (10 mo ago)

//oilburner said:


> Was the overheating due to low coolant? Does it still occur after you replaced the coolant components and have good fluid levels? What coolant and coolant concentration are you using?


I have a 2013 1.4L chevy cruze and it over heated. So I replaced the thermostat and it wasn't reading right so I replaced temp sensor in the engine and everything was reading right on the scanner and the car was running normally I drove 20 minutes after everything was finished and good to go and It happened again overheated any ideas?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Is the radiator fan coming on?


----------

